# Compound Bow string and cable Specs



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

Check the string length that's on the bow, if it measures 100 3/8 and the draw length is where it is supposed to be the cable should be good too. If the string is stretched then twist it to the correct length and twist the cable to get your dl back to where it was and measure the cable. If by any chance the Cheyenne used the same cam as the Jennings Gamemaster then your cable may be 42 3/4, they have the same string length.....Good luck, Steve


----------



## fishcrazy (Jul 4, 2006)

*Do cables stretch?*

I was just thinking could'nt I just subtract the cable lenth fron 100 and 3/8?
I wonder how accurate the 100 3/8? Boy I ask a lot of questions, but the only stupid question is one needed and not asked! Thanks for your response. 

Thanks fishcrazy and I thought Muskie fishing was addictive and expensive.


----------



## fishcrazy (Jul 4, 2006)

*42 1/2 I got the info from a bow string manufacturer*

Thanks for the help! 
Fishcrazy


----------

